# This whelping experience...



## selzer

So, yesterday perched beside the whelping box and Babs within, lying upon the newly shredded papers I thought to myself, "Bitch, if you are putting me on, I will disown you." (No, chance at that ever happening folks, Babs is my sweetie, my bed warmer, the bane of subcontractors, and pre-washer of my dinner plate.) 

But, the day before I woke and looked at her day 62 from the first breeding, and thought, "I better get the whelping box ready." Instead of opening the shop, spent the morning scrubbing every inch of the whelping area and box, setting supplies in order, and putting down new papers. As soon as all was ready, she had surveyed her new domain, and set to shredding the deep bed of papers I had made in the box.

I then went and fed and took care of the mangies. And went to the store to put in provisions and my meds. I picked up a heat lamp as my old one was no longer functional. Rushing back home, I set up the heater and the heat lamp and stared at her for a few hours took her temp, 98.6, and then brought her to bed. In the night she woke me, and I put her in the area and spent a few hours staring at her, and went back to bed. 

The next day, after checking her out, and she was panting and lying on the papers, I gave her a chicken leg quarter and she scarfed it. I watched and I waited. Finally after a few hours, I passed out chicken leg quarters to the rest of my lot, not sure when I would give them their kibble. She of course went through the doggy door and lined up for hers, even though she ate one already that morning. No loss of appetite. I gave her another drumstick. 

The day wore on, and on, and on. I took her temperature again, 98.5. Definitely low enough. I pull out one of my many whelping books, not that we have not been through this before. Finally at 4PM, this was yesterday, she broke water. Awesome. I have never heard of a false pregnancy breaking water. Now the clock starts. 

In an hour labor starts in earnest, but no puppy. I am her cheerleader, "push, push girl, push the baby out." Nothing. She lays down and seems to give up. I get her up and have her walk around. That seems to start it again, then she lays down. I run in the other room and get a can of carnation evaporated milk and mix it with water and she drinks most of it. That seems to start it again, then nothing.

Now Babsy has had a litter before, three years ago. I bred her in between to a dog that has not yet produced puppies. This time, I went with a different dog. But she just turned six, and I am worried because it is harder for older females that have had several years between litters. 

I check the time, it is almost seven. My vet is closed. I would have to put her in the car and go for hours to get her to the vet. Then I see that her private area looks odd. I look closer. A mouth is born. Just the mouth. She moves and grunts and tries and lies down again. there is no sack. This baby will die. It is breathing, it needs out. Now. 

I get her up, and walk her and encourage, she tries. Doesn't work. I put my fingers around the head, it recedes! I get her up again. The poor girl is tired now, but she tries to push again and licks at herself. The mouth is born again. It is moving. I put my finger around the head and get it a little further out, a muzzle and then the head. She gets up again, and pushes, and soon the rest of the first pup is born. It is a boy, born at 6:50. The pup weighs just 1 pound 1 ounce, a good weight, but not gigantic. He finds his way to a nozzle and goes to. 

Babs and I clean the puppy and dry it, then I clean my hands, and expect others to come in the normal interval. 

Eh!


----------



## selzer

By eleven PM, thoughts are running through my head. Is it a singleton. She is big enough for six puppies that size. I should have gotten a shot of oxytocin. I fight with the vet's answering service. Ok, well, I could raise another singleton. I pass out kibble to the other girls. Odessa is inside listening to the boy and frantic. If there are more in there, Babs could die. They are alive now. She spewed more water, again, and again. Are the placentas separating? A c-now might save them. I can't get there for at least an hour if I go to the place I have little faith in, 2 for the better place. She is turning, nesting, she is down again. I give her yogurt, which she scarfs. I give her chicken and rice, peas and carrots, no problem with the appetite. A calcium pill. I get dressed. There, she is starting again. No, she is down. I leave the room to see if she will do it with me out of there. No. Uhg, uhg, uhg. 

Finally, at 1AM, there are a couple of legs born, no sack, it is moving. I help, and the BIG girl is born. Babs and I clean her up, and she weighs 1 pound 6 ounces! Two. Two is so much better than one. She is healthy, lively, and LOUD. She finds her way to a nozzle, and all is well. 

An hour later, a few contractions, and number three is born, in the sack, he is slow moving, a little grey, there is poop on him. I clean him quickly and vigorously try to get him going, breathing better, is color is not so good, grey. I suck the fluid out with my ear wash bulb. I dry him, I massage him, he seems to be doing a bit better. He is 1 pound 5 ounces. I put him on his mother near a nozzle. He is not too concerned with his. I wash up, and look again, and put him on her. I try to put the nozzle in his mouth. I keep him close to her, and rub him a bit. He seems ok. Finally he eats. I crash for a few hours next to the box.

Babs doesn't move. she lies under the heat lamp with the puppies. I clean the box around her. I remove the pups and send her outside. Are there more? Can't tell. I call the vet, and get an appointment for 10:00AM, and take care of the mangies, and go in and get dressed, and go out and start the car and get it ready. The little guy had gained weight, the other two lost a little.

I notice that she has really stopped bleeding. That is odd. I figure she must not have any more. But decide to do a picture to be sure. And there are no more. All three are very lively. I weighed them tonight. They have all gained weight since this morning, the little one gained about an ounce since birth. The other two nearly gained back what they had lost. just .1 and .2 ounces shy of their birth weight and not 24 hours old. 

Babsy is an awesome mother, keeping them warm and fed and clean. Only three, but all of them alive. 

This isn't for whimps.


----------



## ksotto333

So glad everything turned out ok.. that would be hard to do..the waiting and hoping all goes well...k


----------



## robinhuerta

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Good gosh Sue.....you need a "slip n' slide" litter!! LOL!
Girlfriend...you are over due for an easy whelp!


----------



## Zisso

Congrats on the precious babies Selzer!!


----------



## GSD84

I loved reading that! congrats


----------



## Whiteshepherds

I don't know how you do it, I think I stopped breathing just reading your posts waiting to see what was going to happen next! 

Congrats, I'm glad all is well!! Don't forget we need pictures!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Seriously, I could never be a dog breeder! 
Parrot hatching/handfeeding was hard enough, but the mother was never in danger...unless she couldn't pass an egg, which was very seldom.
Congrats on the Trifecta....can't wait to see pics.

Who is the sire?


----------



## DharmasMom

Congratulations!!! That was a nail biter to be sure. I am SOOOO happy for you that they are all healthy and it went well. Now, we need pictures!!


----------



## Emoore

Ha! I was sitting here reading that, literally biting my nails. You're definitely due for an easy litter soon. Glad Mom and babies are all ok.


----------



## Dainerra

I was gnawing on my nails just reading this. Remind me to send my vet a Christmas card for being close by and on call 24/7!


----------



## selzer

Thanks all, it has been a long day and a half. I am so happy that they are doing so good. 

The sire is Herko, owned the by the owner of the other dog. He has similar lines to Gispo. I have had good luck with Gispo and Jenna -- Babs' sister. 

Will get the camera out soon.


----------



## bianca

Oh wow I too was tense reading that, hoping for a good outcome.

:congrats:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

congrats and glad everyone is ok and doing well !


----------



## Dainerra

how is Babsy today? shame on her for having us all so worried!


----------



## nitemares

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Glad mom and pups are doing well. now where are those pictures, it's cruel keeping us waiting like that.


----------



## StryderPup

Whew! I am glad it worked out....I was beginning to get worried reading that story...glad everyone is okay!


----------



## robinhuerta

I think Sue likes to give us the "shock factor"...LOL!
HOW ARE THE BABIES AND MOM DOING??......I actually woke up last night and was thinking of you........good God, I spend too much of my free moments here....


----------



## selzer

LOL! 

I got pictures. First everyone is doing AWESOME. They have gained back their birth weight, and then some. They are a lively bunch and the bitch pup is already bitchy -- I held her anyway, and now she seems to like that. They look great, and I am head over heels in love with them. 

But I am afraid I am spoiling Babsy. For breakfast today, I gave her a cup of the old kibble, a cup of the new kibble, 1/2 can of california naturals, some cottage cheese, some apple sauce, a calcium pill, and a hard boiled egg. She ate it ALL. So I washed her dish and gave her some more dry kibble in case she gets hungry while I am gone. 

Group shot:









Big Girl:


















Boy 1:


















Boy 2:


----------



## holland

Congrats-loved reading about their arrival Seriously how can you spoil her too much-she deserves to be spoiled!!


----------



## selzer

And, I did not mention how much praying there was during the whole process. Right now though, I really can't stop smiling they are really doing so well.

I put this in this section, in case those who want to breed, want to read about real whelping experiences. Not just the horrible ones like my last two, but what to expect in normal ones too.


----------



## selzer

Oh, and That was Babs' breakfast. _My _breakfast, a can of dinty moore beef stew washed down with a few swallows of three day old diet coke. 

I shop at Mustard Seed market FOR MY DOG!!!

LOL! 

Really, I did. I got cans of California Naturals, Evo, and some other top brand of food there for her.


----------



## Dainerra

no wonder you call her "big girl!" love their little squishy faces


----------



## selzer

Dainerra said:


> no wonder you call her "big girl!" love their little squishy faces


This is one of the girls out of her first litter in that same bowl:









For comparison, Big Girl:


----------



## Dainerra

she's like 2 pups in 1! Do you have plans to keep any of this litter?


----------



## cindy_s

That was great story telling! I'm so glad everything worked out well. Congrats to you and your girl!


----------



## Anastasia

Congratulations! I'm so happy that Babs and puppies are healthy. I was reading the story and thinking I would never survive as a breeder!
It looks like there is a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## selzer

Dainerra said:


> she's like 2 pups in 1! Do you have plans to keep any of this litter?


I want, I want, I want. 

We'll see how they grow out. But the litter is so small, and people are waiting...

I want...

I still have Bear and Dolly to train, and title.


----------



## Good_Karma

Wow, what an amazing (and well-written) tale!! I was on the edge of my seat, hoping for a good outcome for you!!! So many things to know and be prepared for. 

I am so happy that this litter was successful!! You needed a bit of good luck lately. Congratulations!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Congratulations to you and Babs on those beautiful little babies. Loved your story, I could never be nervy enough to do what you did. So glad that momma and babies are doing fine.


----------



## jetscarbie

awwwww. babies.

Congrats.


----------



## Lilie

Oh my gosh! They are so cute! Major congrats!


----------



## selzer

Thanks, 

They are now 1.5 pounds, 1.75 pounds, and 2pounds -- they all gained between 7 and 10 ounces.

I think names will be Godric, Gimli, and Glory.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Congratulations to you and Babs! The pups are so cute....and wow Big girl, what a cutie!


----------



## selzer

It is hard to get to work in the morning. 

I start by making Babsy her breakfast and while she is eating, I weigh them and put them in a small box while I clean the big box. 

Then I get ready and feed the rest of them.

Then I come back and stare at them for a while. 

Then I eat my breakfast,

Then I come back and stare at them for a while and hold them, and play with their feet and tail and listen to them purr.

And then I get ready.

And then I put down some dry food for Babs for the day. 

And then I sit and look at them for a little while longer. 

And then, ****, I am late opening the shop, yet again.

BTW, additions to the whelping supplies list:
Garbage bags -- bulk size
Paper towels -- the big package
Clorox Whipes -- yeah I know they have no bleach in them. 

Gimli is normal and growing, but next to Godzilla and Goliath, I catch myself being worried about him. Goliath is actual Godric, and Godzilla (yes she did have an egg in one of the movies) is actually Gretta. I was going to do Glory, but I think Godric, Gretta, and Gimli sound better together.

BTW, a great easy nutritious treat at any time, is the hard boiled egg. You can hard boil a container and keep them in the fridge and use one or two a day.


----------



## ChristenHolden

To cute!!!!!! But how in the world do you say Gimli? Is it like Gim Le


----------



## Dainerra

Gimli, from LOTR?  Dwarves are my favorite


----------



## DharmasMom

AAAAHHHHH!!! I LOVE them!!!! I do, I do, I do!! I LOVE the names!! Oh my, my puppy fever is rising!!!


----------



## chelle

Wow, that was a great post! Enjoyed that but you had me SCARED !

I am now especially eternally grateful for how easy Bailey's mom's experience was. Seven pups, all lived. We had NO idea what we were doing and you've explained oh so well how they clearly do not all go that easily. We were so, so, so lucky.

Adorable pups!!!!!!!


----------



## selzer

Gimli, is kind of like Gimme a hamburger. Only it has an 'l' in there. So it really does not follow rules, like the soft G sound when followed by an i or an e. But I am not all that crazy about following rules, LOL.


----------



## selzer

chelle said:


> Wow, that was a great post! Enjoyed that but you had me SCARED !
> 
> I am now especially eternally grateful for how easy Bailey's mom's experience was. Seven pups, all lived. We had NO idea what we were doing and you've explained oh so well how they clearly do not all go that easily. We were so, so, so lucky.
> 
> Adorable pups!!!!!!!


Arwen and Jenna both gave me relatively easy experiences. Spoiled me I think. I lost three out of Arwen's first, the only hard delivery was a breech birth with nothing but toenails presented. I ended up not being able to get that pup going. Her second litter I lost six out 14, five of them full sized. The x-ray said 8 pups, and I kept thinking I was done. It took her two days to deliver all of them, pushing a dead one out every couple of hours, and then a half an hour later a live one. We think it was bad dog food, or the x-ray that did it. I think we lost one horn of pups. That sucked but she at least delivered them on her own, without any getting stuck. 

Babsy's first litter went really well, the x-ray said six and after seven I went to dinner for an hour. She had another while I was gone, and we never got it going. I learned not to believe you are done, even after a bonus pup. I don't think Jenna ever lost a puppy. She was an awesome whelper -- the vet just said LOTS when we looked at the x-ray. there were 10. 

I have x-rayed Babs on the false pregnancies, and I just decided that this time I was not going to expose her to the rays not before the pups were born anyway. I did one after to make sure she was done as that could be an imminent risk, having a retained puppy. Still, after the first was born, I would have liked to know if I was in for more or not. 

Every now and again, you have to ask yourself what they did before x-ray machines for pets. They did not used to take x-rays all the time. And, the won't if you (human) might be pregnant, so I decided to not do it just for a possible count this time.


----------



## Debbieg

Wonderful post! I just now read it all and bit my nails! I am so glad you and Babs got such three healthy babies


----------

